

The Search for Aliens Is Just Getting Started - adventured
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/space/deep/the-search-for-aliens-is-just-getting-started-16584156

======
clef
If simple organisms like bacteria, virii, and even cells etc aren't aware of
"us", then we probably aren't aware of superior intelligence that may very
well be around us already (they might think of us as simple organisms).

I wonder what their equivalent of "radio signals" is?

